# Top End Wax £120 to spend



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking for a nice all round wax, but not sure which one. Colours are white and silver cars.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you looking for something special ltd Edition


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Swissvax Shield with shinerama discount code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Autofinesse do a nice wax for £120. It's called desire.... You might have heard of it??


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Are you looking for something special ltd Edition


Nope :lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Miglior said:


> Autofinesse do a nice wax for £120. It's called desire.... You might have heard of it??


I have yes, seen the thread. Any other you would recommend Jay around the price range.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

How about a ********** wax?


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

The star filter still works.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> How about a ********** wax?


I know what you mean its like a cryptic clue. Its also a banned word on here. Possibly.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I know what you mean its like a cryptic clue. Its also a banned word on here. Possibly.


... and the name of their products too.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Glasur


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

P21S - and keep the change :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

RDB85 said:


> I have yes, seen the thread. Any other you would recommend Jay around the price range.


i was pulling your leg


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolfgang Fusion 2 tubs for around £140......awesome. Could split it and sell one off.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive heard Desire is nice and it sells in its thousands. :lol::lol:


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

Silve and white I'd be using a sealant something like auto finesse tough coat of wolfs hard body that'll will look a lot sharper on cars in that colour plus you'll have money left to buy more stuff haha I have tough coat myself and I must say it is amazing :doublesho a 500ml bottle will last you forever


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bradley said:


> Wolfgang Fusion 2 tubs for around £140......awesome. Could split it and sell one off.


Where is that please. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

illusion ...


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

********** wax  ftw


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Swissvax shield
********** Wax - ***** Glaze
Dodo Juice Supernatural
They are prob my top three around that price range 

But again on white, sealants look sharper, so try Tough Coat or Werkstatt Acrylic Jett


I should do the same on my escort bring light but find myself using glassy waxes. ********* Synthetic and Number one, for example. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

wish i was mate but nope just a fanboy thinks thats what id be called haha


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bradley said:


> Wolfgang Fusion 2 tubs for around £140......awesome. Could split it and sell one off.


It's only £99 @ Elite. use your DW discount, and then when you run out, you tell them and they send you another tub :thumb:

It is a LOVELY wax. I'm goin g to do a review on it tonight


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

no was trying to help a fellow member out with what he wanted to know :/


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its the site that blocking it basically it thinks it a swear word. But I know who you mean thanks


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Swissvax shield or ********* wax carrera get my vote at that price range.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not a mod ! Haha just a fan boy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Moggytom said:


> wish i was mate but nope just a fanboy thinks thats what id be called haha


They are called Cheer leaders Nichol4s is head Cheer Leader for AF you could maybe serve your apprenticeship under him, you seem to be showing some great potential all you need to do know is say all products for your choosen brand are great and even though you have not tried them, and don't forget if you get sent a free sample it is fantastic , but don't tell anyone i told you that:lol:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

lol thanks mate i am trying ! im not a af fan like nichol4s but i do like a good bit of dw  good shortened down name for it 

i did get sent a sample and i loved it ! now you mention it and thats no lie

and all there products are great ! and thats no lie 

but i can safetly say i am no mod ! tis my lifes dream tho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autofinesse tough coat i found looks mucks on whites but is good at what it does.
If your not botherd on how long it will last go for wolfgang fuzion(show wax) and you get two tubs.But dont think you will beat Bh finis wax at 30 quid or a small one for a tenner


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> all you need to do know is say all products for your choosen brand are great and even though you have not tried them


I've noticed this happens alot on here 

The latest tactic is "dining" on free samples, whether they be pre-production versions from manufacturers or kindly given by members to try and then pushing these recommendations as if they've purchased a full pot. :wall:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

wana see a pik of my recent sample ? lol


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Moggytom said:


> wana see a pik of my recent sample ? lol


Yes please :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

A question, what do you want from your LSP? Because let's face it, we can all recommend our favourite wax in the price bracket, but we may not have taken into account what you want from it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> I've noticed this happens alot on here
> 
> The latest tactic is "dining" on free samples, whether they be pre-production versions from manufacturers or kindly given by members to try and then pushing these recommendations as if they've purchased a full pot. :wall:


I think it would be good to compile a list of know Cheer Leaders so that new members don't get fooled into purchases they may regret later, this type of thing just damages what is other wise an excellent site and the best i have been a member off, and most members are great


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

will have to find it lol hope you find a nice wax in your price bracket dnt wana steal your thread mate :/ sorry


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

OP has experience with good waxes based on his past threads.

What was wrong with Bouncers22? 

Also he has been recommended great waxes before.

Quote:
I believe it does but that my opinion. Same way I don't think expensive waxes are worth it. I've used some AF Desire and SV BOS and much prefer AS WAX


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Displaying my naivety here but is a wax costing £120 necessarily better than one half that price?


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I think it would be good to compile a list of know Cheer Leaders


Don't forget, there's also cheerleaders here that cheer everything they can lay their hands on.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mrizzle said:


> Displaying my naivety here but is a wax costing £120 necessarily better than one half that price?


Probably not but if you can charge that price and people buy it, that seems to be how it is for some products , also found a very good camera can mask alot:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Mrizzle said:


> Displaying my naivety here but is a wax costing £120 necessarily better than one half that price?


It's down to the end user some say it makes them feel speacial lasts longer makes it stand out a mile like a nice box.but for me smell does it:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Durability, nice wet look. I did try AF Desire and I must admit I was not blown away with it, but I may give it another chance as its not limited. :thumb: Ive been told to possibly try Glasur, a sample maybe nice if there is one available. BOS looked superb but it was definitely a show wax for sure. But long term I dont think it was a wise investment. I actually gave B22 to a friend to try as its a really nice wax and a credit to Jay. Fuzion is tempting especially with a free refill. Not tried DW as hes not on here so not to sure how to get a sample.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrizzle said:


> Displaying my naivety here but is a wax costing £120 necessarily better than one half that price?


probably not... just the same way a Porsche can only do 70mph the same as a Kia...

Or a Patek Phillipe just tells the time like a Casio.....

Or a t-shirt with a designer name is just a bit of clothing, no different than a £3 premark one...

Not really the point though... 

:thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Or a Patek Phillipe just tells the time like a Casio.....


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Durability, nice wet look. I did try AF Desire and I must admit I was not blown away with it, but I may give it another chance as its not limited. :thumb: Ive been told to possibly try Glasur, a sample maybe nice if there is one available. BOS looked superb but it was definitely a show wax for sure. But long term I dont think it was a wise investment. I actually gave B22 to a friend to try as its a really nice wax and a credit to Jay. Fuzion is tempting especially with a free refill. Not tried DW as hes not on here so not to sure how to get a sample.


you wont regret fuzion:thumb:
if you do sell it on and keep the free refill:thumb:

I'm after a box for mine so if that dont be of any intrest to you ill buy it:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Durability, nice wet look. I did try AF Desire and I must admit I was not blown away with it, but I may give it another chance as its not limited. :thumb: Ive been told to possibly try Glasur, a sample maybe nice if there is one available. BOS looked superb but it was definitely a show wax for sure. But long term I dont think it was a wise investment. I actually gave B22 to a friend to try as its a really nice wax and a credit to Jay. Fuzion is tempting especially with a free refill. Not tried DW as hes not on here so not to sure how to get a sample.


Just go with Carpro C Quartz that's what im doing on new motor with reload


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

White? It's got to be a sealant. I'm told a wax on a white will slightly yellow the finish, although I've never waxed a white car so can't comment

My weapon of choice here is the werkstat acrylic kit. I've used the AF Tough Prep / Tough Coat combo and found the werkstat better, only just mind :thumb:

My A4 with the werkstat acrylic kit - 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

Sent from my iPad via woppa doppa ding dong


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Just go with Carpro C Quartz that's what im doing on new motor with reload


After six pages of waxes, now we are cooking on gas with nano sealants. :car:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Mrizzle said:


> Displaying my naivety here but is a wax costing £120 necessarily better than one half that price?


Of course it is better, it is twice the price......

Unless it is a "repackage" of the one half the price at twice the price.....

Or unless it is a limted edition, cos we all know a limited edition shines twice as much.....

On third thoughts (maths was never my thirty).....

It's all in the prep and wax adds nothing......

(Right just off to get my popcorn......)


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am more of a wax person


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you get a sample of Fuzion?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

You've just missed my Glasur samples but its great stuff. Very easy to use too. 
This is my friends cortina I used HD cleanse followed by Glasur on:
















You might say cream rather than white.
Another company which produces great waxes is Defi nitive. I however haven't used AF or swissvax so can't comment.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Can you get a sample of Fuzion?


yes about 30 quid iirc:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks lovely that Cortina :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Looks lovely that Cortina :thumb:


+2 :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

chrisc said:


> yes about 30 quid iirc:thumb:


Where is that Chris?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Where is that Chris?


motorgeek and its 40 quid just looked:thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

chrisc said:


> motorgeek and its 40 quid just looked:thumb:


Nice fella Ron :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Looks lovely that Cortina :thumb:





cyanide69 said:


> +2 :thumb:


Cheers boys, only about 30k miles not bad. Off topic sorry.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> Durability, nice wet look. I did try AF Desire and I must admit I was not blown away with it, but I may give it another chance as its not limited. :thumb: Ive been told to possibly try Glasur, a sample maybe nice if there is one available. BOS looked superb but it was definitely a show wax for sure. But long term I dont think it was a wise investment. I actually gave B22 to a friend to try as its a really nice wax and a credit to Jay. Fuzion is tempting especially with a free refill. Not tried DW as hes not on here so not to sure how to get a sample.


On white and silver eh? Wet looks are better achieved with sealants that's for sure, you thought about trying sealant?

BOS was going to be one of my recommendations on looks but is above the price point now (unless you can buy 2nd hand).

Dodo Supernatural is a quality hybrid that performs well and looks nice.

Now, I am a bit of an Abyss 'fanboy' to coin the current phrase, but it is truly stunning on white and silver, and offers gloss and durability beyond compare  And yes I know, it's a sealant  But it applies like a wax.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd have to suggest a sealant tbh. One which looks amazing is ultima ....but no one seems to use it anymore for some reason


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Has anyone done a side by side and proved sealants result in better reflections than waxes?
Or is this one of those DW myths?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> Has anyone done a side by side and proved sealants result in better reflections than waxes?
> Or is this one of those DW myths?


It is quite subjective and difficult to capture on camera. I won't pretend to suggest better reflections, but there is a definite glassier look to sealants over waxes which I find mute the finish a tad.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Interested to read the responses to my unintentionally controversial question. I'm new to this detailing lark and have been absorbing the plethora of (occasionally confusing) information. I just bought some of Bouncer's Satsuma Rock based on what I had read here and elsewhere. It's a third of the price and I was querying how much better a result one could achieve by spending three times that amount. I won't be (yet  ) as it'd be wasted on me! I just wondered whether there wasn't a ceiling on the results someone might hope to achieve and if this truly had a correlation with price. In many other things quality and price don't always correlate.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

nick.s said:


> It is quite subjective and difficult to capture on camera. I won't pretend to suggest better reflections, but there is a definite glassier look to sealants over waxes which I find mute the finish a tad.


The look of nano sealants leave me cold, they work great at keeping the car easier to clean but you just can't beat the warmth and glow from a carnauba based wax.

Somebody out there make a nano sealant with a wax like carnauba glow. :car:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

cyanide69 said:


> The look of nano sealants leave me cold, they work great at keeping the car easier to clean but you just can't beat the warmth and glow from a carnauba based wax.
> 
> Somebody out there make a nano sealant with a wax like carnauba glow. :car:


I go through phases as to which I prefer. Sometimes I can't help but break out the Dodo waxes and lavish my Vec with them. Other times, the glass look of sealants like Abyss are needed, and I wack it on 

I have got a few photos of Abyss alongside Chasm (sealant v carnauba wax) and I can see a subtle difference. Flake pops more with sealant, whereas the wax seems to make it shimmer if that makes sense.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mrizzle said:


> Interested to read the responses to my unintentionally controversial question. I'm new to this detailing lark and have been absorbing the plethora of (occasionally confusing) information. I just bought some of Bouncer's Satsuma Rock based on what I had read here and elsewhere. It's a third of the price and I was querying how much better a result one could achieve by spending three times that amount. I won't be (yet  ) as it'd be wasted on me! I just wondered whether there wasn't a ceiling on the results someone might hope to achieve and if this truly had a correlation with price. In many other things quality and price don't always correlate.


Sounds like a good choice to me. Your best keeping your paint in tip top condition then in my opinion you probably won't be able to tell the difference between a £40 wax and a £120 one. I buy expensive waxes probably as a bragging right more than anything, are the results noticeable. Well it's all in the eye of the beholder. With some you can get a special pot.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Think I may give fuzion a go. Free refill is far too tempting. But head says go with desire. I may like it a second time.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

nick.s said:


> I go through phases as to which I prefer. Sometimes I can't help but break out the Dodo waxes and lavish my Vec with them. Other times, the glass look of sealants like Abyss are needed, and I wack it on
> 
> I have got a few photos of Abyss alongside Chasm (sealant v carnauba wax) and I can see a subtle difference. Flake pops more with sealant, whereas the wax seems to make it shimmer if that makes sense.


Totally agree with you nick.s, I love the finish from a wax, but I flip to a sealant, and then back to a wax, all in the space of a few short months.

Come the winter, and it's all stripped back and on comes the nano tech. sealants, topped up with a spray on sealant.

Lately, I'm finding myself steering towards the newer polymer based tech. sealants crossed linked with a carnauba based wax on top for the ultimate in flake pop and wet looks, which is giving me the best of both worlds.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have half of my bonnet with af desire on and the other half woth Victoria concourse and there is absolutely no difference what so ever. If I had to buy one it would be the Victoria any day of the week. Less than half the price. Easier to use and smells better.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Swissvax Mirage and Shield are great for around £120. So is Zymol Glasur. :thumb:

How about try something like PolishAngel Esoteric for something different to the norm? I got Famous and Centurion now, keen to test them out. If I like them, I'll get Esoteric.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> They are called Cheer leaders Nichol4s is head Cheer Leader for AF you could maybe serve your apprenticeship under him, you seem to be showing some great potential all you need to do know is say all products for your choosen brand are great and even though you have not tried them, and don't forget if you get sent a free sample it is fantastic , but don't tell anyone i told you that:lol:


Thanks for the recommendation Derek I didn't know you was interested, I'm head of nothing other than run the family business father of twin girls and take an interest in many things detailing been 1 of them, if you have anything to say about me please aim it at me rather than behind my back :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Zymol ital,its one of the best waxes out there,a really top quality wax,and it cost..120 quid!.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

cyanide69 said:


> Or at least show a picture of the product in the review, and state honestly whether the product is a freebie sample or a purchased product or a loan to play with, or it's from you best mate's company and/or you moderate a car product forum.


So lets get this straight, just because I'm a mod on another forum I cant recommend their waxes? I've been a member on here for longer than everyone thats posted on this topic bar one!
I have 12 of their waxes, 3 of them are samples. I got two pots free as competition prizes. I dont get paid for being a moderator, Nor do I even get any discount believe it or not. The last wax I got whilst being a moderator I paid the same as everyone else did for it, I havent been given any free tester samples either, and not for the want of trying either

I replied to the op that for that price range, and on a white car, I prefer SV shield and DW carerra edition, which I paid for at the christmas 10% off day which was advertised on here.
Since being a mod on there , I have also purchased wolfgang fuzion, AF illusion, and some M&K philip samples, but have yet to try them, so cant give feedback on them as I havent used them yet. I have included a pic incase you doubt it.










Now then, I tried carerra on half the car, and ssynergy on the other half, but cant remember which was which. now ssynergy is more expensive than the carrera, but on white, the carerra looked better, even the missus could see the difference believe it or not, but is cheaper. I have owned glasur and desire, and preferred shield over the two on my car.
Please note the wheels were loan wheels as mine were in being powdercoated!!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

heavy someone apperas to have robbed your center caps lol


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Depending on how much wax you want or need, consider the Swissvax Crystal Rock samples which crop up on here from time to time. I'm sure they're around this price mark, and the wax is awesome.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Depending on how much wax you want or need, consider the Swissvax Crystal Rock samples which crop up on here from time to time. I'm sure they're around this price mark, and the wax is awesome.


Same goes for Vintage


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

heavyd said:


> So lets get this straight, just because I'm a mod on another forum I cant recommend their waxes?


The clue is in your job title, as a forum moderator for ****** Wax your recommendations towards their products on this forum could be perceived as blatant/subtle advertising towards them - no matter how good your intentions.

I've recently noticed all mention of their company (when spelled correctly) have been filtered out, all their product names and even the ******** wax owners posts have been replaced with "guest", so there is a clear message their about their presence on this forum.

I'll leave it to the Detailing World moderators and chiefs to decide if a recommendation from a ******** Wax forum moderator(s) towards their products can be deemed as advertising or not on here.

Thanks for identifying yourself as a ******** Wax forum moderator, and keep up the good work. :thumb:

Fanbois and cheerleaders and people "not affiliated" with ******** Wax feel free to continue with your recommendations.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

cyanide69 said:


> The clue is in your job title, as a forum moderator for ******** Wax your recommendations towards their products on this forum could be perceived as blatant/subtle advertising towards them - no matter how good your intentions.
> 
> I've recently noticed all mention of their company (when spelled correctly) have been filtered out, all their product names and even the ******** wax owners posts have been replaced with "guest", so there is a clear message their about their presence on this forum.
> 
> ...


Fair enough if thats how you see it, but from my point of view, I recommended 2 waxes around the £130 mark, from personal experience on my own car

As I stated Moggytom, those where the powdercoaters loan wheels at the time, not my alloys!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope your not still trying to class me as a mod ad I've said twice already I'm not

And heavy didn't just recommend a dw wax he mentioned another


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> The clue is in your job title, as a forum moderator for ******** Wax your recommendations towards their products on this forum could be perceived as blatant/subtle advertising towards them - no matter how good your intentions.
> 
> I've recently noticed all mention of their company (when spelled correctly) have been filtered out, all their product names and even the ******* wax owners posts have been replaced with "guest", so there is a clear message their about their presence on this forum.
> 
> ...


Any chance of a link to the guest posts ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cyanide69 said:


> The clue is in your job title, as a forum moderator for ******* Wax your recommendations towards their products on this forum could be perceived as blatant/subtle advertising towards them - no matter how good your intentions.
> 
> I've recently noticed all mention of their company (when spelled correctly) have been filtered out, all their product names and even the ******** wax owners posts have been replaced with "guest", so there is a clear message their about their presence on this forum.
> 
> ...


Wow… who stole the jam out of your donut??? :lol:

I hope you have the same verbose reaction to anyone else that dares to post up personal opinions that you don't agree with! 

Maybe you could do me a favour and start with the super dooper hyperbole people that use a product once and claim it "the best ever" or "the only one I would use" when you know they haven't used anything else :lol:

Or the idiots that "love" one product, but "hate" another one, when in fact it's the same stuff…. :lol:  :wall:



:thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Moggytom said:


> Any chance of a link to the guest posts ?


Why


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep it on topic please.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> Looking for a nice all round wax, but not sure which one. Colours are white and silver cars.


You could look into the Bouncers waxes, they seem to be liked by many.... and at a decent price as well...

Although I have a few, I've never actually used them yet.... got them more for my collection...oh the shame! :lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> You could look into the Bouncers waxes, they seem to be liked by many.... and at a decent price as well...
> 
> Although I have a few, I've never actually used them yet.... got them more for my collection...oh the shame! :lol:


I've gone with desire guys. But thanks cue for your witty humour as always.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Looking for a nice all round wax, but not sure which one. Colours are white and silver cars.


How about Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid?

Bringing glass like reflections, a durability of a sealant and an application like a wax.

I am in no way associated with Dodo Juice and I have never received any free samples from them, or moderate any of their forums. 
Any similarities to other detailing recommendations from persons living or undead on here is purely coincidental.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ :lol:

OP... I'm sure you will get on with your chosen wax...



:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Seriously chaps !


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I am the only one extolling the virtues of the werkstat acrylic kit then?  

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4022236&postcount=46


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Moggytom said:


> Pretty obv you may have something to do with dw tho  and im not on about def wax


Lets keep this on Topic and cyanide69 has nothing to do with DW just to put things straight !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> I am the only one extolling the virtues of the werkstat acrylic kit then?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4022236&postcount=46


Yes... :lol: 

I used this for a few cars, and just couldn't get on with it.... sold it to someone to find out they used it twice and didn't like it either...

I seem to remember a few different steps, and in the end, the final finish was just.... well... OK... I guess...

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Yes... :lol:
> 
> I used this for a few cars, and just couldn't get on with it.... sold it to someone to find out they used it twice and didn't like it either...
> 
> ...


:doublesho Couldn't have been using it right Q E!  :wave: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Couldn't have been using it right Q E!  :wave: :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah that was it.... :lol:

:wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah that was it.... :lol:
> 
> :wave:


:lol:

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh werkstat acrylic kit for me ...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

M'eh...

Thats on a new car... try a 1996, 150k Jeep...










:lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> M'eh...
> 
> Thats on a new car... try a 1996, 150k Jeep...
> 
> ...


If thats the werkstat acrylic, then :doublesho

PS My A4 is now 4 years old. No pennies to change it ... :tumbleweed:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I would go RG55 for half the price or Desire if you can find one a 120quid ( they are one heck of a wax!)

I also recommand Zymol Ital like someone else recommanded ( sorry forgot your name, have a blank lol )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> If thats the werkstat acrylic, then :doublesho
> 
> PS My A4 is now 4 years old. No pennies to change it ... :tumbleweed:


Nope... 

Is it that old... jeez, times flies eh.... still liking it?

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the Bilt hamber Autobalm on mine ( easy listening white) its more silver than white lots on here dont get on with it but its good once you get the hang of it...




























I also like the Acrylic Jett kit

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236423

(so that means cue ball And whoever he palmed it off on must be wrong  :devil: :lol: )

the op could get both and still have change


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Is it that old... jeez, times flies eh.... still liking it?
> 
> :thumb:


Yup, still liking it mate. :thumb: 
TBH I don't know what I'd change it for (even if I had the money)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Yup, still liking it mate. :thumb:
> TBH I don't know what I'd change it for (even if I had the money)


Always the same eh... well if it's working well, keep it! :lol:

Here is a photo when I used the Jeff's stuff...back in 2009!!! :doublesho










:thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

frankiman said:


> I would go RG55 for half the price or Desire if you can find one a 120quid ( they are one heck of a wax!)
> 
> I also recommand Zymol Ital like someone else recommanded ( sorry forgot your name, have a blank lol )


The op has already bought a pot of desire :thumb:

Desire was a nice wax, but since I had an incident with the pot, the smell of it makes me want to vomit, so hence I sold it on.

I might have to break out my werkstat kit, been a while since I used it

Are you a disgruntled former employee of def wax cyanide, as you definelty seem to bear a grudge against them!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok Think as the OP now has his wax this can be closed !!


----------

